# Himi girls- CT



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

Country:USA
State/Region:Connecticut
City/Town:Winsted
Number of rats:3
Sex:female
Age(s):3 1/2 months
Name(s):--
Colours:HIMI
Neutered:no
Reason for rehoming: moving
Temperament: friendly loving, playful, love giving kisses
Medical problems:none
Will the group be split:would like them to go together unless someone has females already
Transport available:i will bring them 1-2 hours to meet or drop off if gas money is provided
Preferred donation:$20 for all three (will provide some food for them)


PLEASE CALL SARAH (860)966-4876


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

found! thanks!


----------



## csbilelis (Aug 22, 2012)

Sarah,

Does that mean you have placed them? If not, we're interested!

Thanks,
Carolyn


----------

